# med's????



## bluebonnet2 (Aug 16, 2017)

good morning,

since i.m a disabled vet(Vietnam), 20%, I get my dry meds free from the VA, no opiads. just blood pressure and metformin....I know I can get insulin locally where i'm moving to...close to mazatlan..

can I forward these to my new address thru UPS?

the mail forwarding service i'm going to use says its OK....

just asking..

good luck.
PURA VIDA,
bluebonnet2


----------



## LoggedIn (Nov 21, 2017)

bluebonnet2 said:


> good morning,
> 
> since i.m a disabled vet(Vietnam), 20%, I get my dry meds free from the VA, no opiads. just blood pressure and metformin....I know I can get insulin locally where i'm moving to...close to mazatlan..
> 
> ...


No comprehend. Whose the shipper?


----------



## bluebonnet2 (Aug 16, 2017)

the VA

thanks
bluebonnet2


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I doubt you could sent drugs in the mail to Mexico, especially since you can purchase in Mexico..I have bought a 50 day supply of Metformin in Hermosillo at Soriena for 12 pesos... 19 pesos = $1 USD.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will not have reliable delivery, if at all. Mexican customs will get most of it.
I use the VA in the USA, but had to buy all my meds in Mexico for 13+ years.


----------

